

I just found a Rapportive rip-off - mavxyz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aboutnumber-for-gmail-bet/pofgjjnmencehbdejkfedapopepabpej

======
sayanchowdhury
>> great tool.

~~~
mavxyz
yes, and guess it is working alongside rapportive!

